# Chargeur+adaptateur Apple non reconnu



## Anne61 (17 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
J’ai un iPhone 7, et du jour au lendemain, les chargeurs et adaptateur prise casque vers port iPhone sont non reconnus, le téléphone ne recharge donc pas et on ne peut pas écouter de la musique avec les adaptateurs, je n’ai pas essayé avec des adaptateurs d’autres marques mais avec des chargeurs autres que la marque Apple le téléphone recharge correctement. 
Avez vous une solution svp ?
 Merci d’avance


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour ,

Avez vous tenté une restauration? ou parfois simplement éteindre et allumer votre iPhone


----------



## Wizepat (17 Janvier 2020)

Commences par nettoyer le port lightning qui peut être encrassé avec de la poussière et/ou peluche. 

Je conseille un cure-dent en bois ou en plastique. Évites les trombones ou autres matériels conducteurs. Tu risques de produire un court circuit qui pourrait avoir des conséquences désastreuses.


----------



## daffyb (17 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> parfois simplement éteindre et allumer votre iPhone


Forcer un redémarrage est même préférable. En fonction des iPhones, la procédure n'est pas la même.
Sinon, c'est home+power jusqu'à réapparition de la pomme.


----------



## Anne61 (17 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Avez vous tenté une restauration? ou parfois simplement éteindre et allumer votre iPhone


Bonjour 
Oui, je l’ai fais hier et ça n’a eu aucun effet.



Wizepat a dit:


> Commences par nettoyer le port lightning qui peut être encrassé avec de la poussière et/ou peluche.
> 
> Je conseille un cure-dent en bois ou en plastique. Évites les trombones ou autres matériels conducteurs. Tu risques de produire un court circuit qui pourrait avoir des conséquences désastreuses.


Bonjour 
Merci pour les conseils mais j’ai déjà essayé et il n’y a aucune poussière 



daffyb a dit:


> Forcer un redémarrage est même préférable. En fonction des iPhones, la procédure n'est pas la même.
> Sinon, c'est home+power jusqu'à réapparition de la pomme.


Bonjour 
Oui merci mais j’ai déjà essayé


----------

